# heat pressing on a jean jacket



## srhnglnn (Jun 3, 2010)

Hopefully this is an appropriate place to post my question!

My husband wants a logo on his Jean Jacket. It will need to be a digital transfer of some kind. Which will work on this material? He wanted Vintage Puff that I've purchased and used before but I'm thinking it most likely won't work. 

Another option I was thinking is the Opaque digital transfer. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Since you have not said how big the logo is, what it looks like, and where you are going to put it, answering your question is a little difficult. Are we talking text only, text and graphics, lots of colors, one color? A lot of options for denim. Front of jacket or full jacket back? Screen print could work, vinyl could work, embroidery could work, etc.


----------



## teejumbo (Dec 12, 2010)

I think good for jacket, use emboidery more special
only for text and vector type.
but if you want that picture like a photo
use sublime or transfer type


----------

